# I'm Getting Bored With My Sounds, Looking For Some New Stuff



## Schotzky (May 14, 2010)

yes ive heard of led zeppelin, pink floyd, and sublime dont tell me to listen to them 

tools awesome ive seen em in denver and about to seem again in KC, primus, ween, a perfect circle, pusicfer seen em once, the doors and shit are all great

raps good
only good stuff tho, dre, pac, biG, tech n9ne, eminems underrated his old shits fuckin awesome his freestyles roll. dont forget about ludacris and zibit. lol even the cool kids bump Deltron is amazing if anyones heard of him, his flow is sweet its like scifi rap 
lil wayne can sucka dick

im lookin for new stuff i dont want to grow tired of my music you know what i mean
if anyone knows of anygood underground lemme know.
thanks yall +rep


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2010)

i'm in the same boat. i work on the torch and listen to music while i do it. i can spend 10 hours out there in a day. my mp3 player only holds so much, after 3 or 4 days it's starts getting redundant. but then it takes me 10 hours to download more music. i spend almost as much time downloading and arranging as i do listening. i wish i had and endless stream of music.


----------



## tymtpunk (May 14, 2010)

Well, if you are on a cannabis forum, I would recommend Tripping Daisy or The Polyphonic Spree. They are pretty much the same band, but the singer for TD died and the band continued under a new name.
[youtube]_-JPNvS5yJA[/youtube]

Although more mellow, Andy McKee does some neat things with a guitar:
[youtube]Ddn4MGaS3N4[/youtube]


----------



## sensisensai (May 14, 2010)

Sounds like we have identical music interes. So ill tell ya what has nbeen in my player for a month solid. A cd by "los marijuanos" the album is "trippin on tricombs" exact spelling. They have a little spanish in like 2 songs but they have a VERY biggy, 2pac sound to them. He even claims to be the next "all eyes on me" lol. But its gooood shit. Got a song about freeing eddy lepp, one about blue cheese. All kinds of goodness. There are a few weak rhymes but for the mostpart I love every track.


----------



## mrbunny (May 14, 2010)

Check out Jeff Buckley. The most talented dude a lot of people have never heard of, and sadly.... never will.

[youtube]uckKE0l0_w8[/youtube]


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 14, 2010)

Downloading different types of music is very easy, a 5 year old can do it.

I download from Limewire, and have a collection of at least 30,000 songs on a server machine here at the house that I leave running 24/7 so that other people can download what they like...


----------



## tymtpunk (May 14, 2010)

Limewire has always been a bad decision. If you want to sample music before you buy, use a torrent program instead.

Check it out.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2010)

limewire gave me worms.


----------



## sensisensai (May 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk4n1Oy46Hw&feature=related 
cant get it to embed i give up. lol


----------



## sensisensai (May 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqLOj-vYoGo&feature=related
i must admit though, theyre not TOO grat live. the cd is much much better


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 14, 2010)

i like internet radio.
not like pandora or some shit like that.
when i'm fussin around the house i put on

www.godsforsakenradio.com

no comercials
djs that take requests.

i have also found my collection getting kinda stale in my ears lately.
oh, there's also the streaming music on winamp.
some pretty good stuff at good bitrates.

also found this
http://www.stonerrock.com/k666/


----------



## Touchet (May 14, 2010)

here ya go, underground thats making headlines now, for a reason.

here's the artist,

[video=youtube;QJuxb7HddOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJuxb7HddOM&feature=fvw[/video]

here's the song I play at around 145 dB's in rush hour grid lock

[video=youtube;3u3JSEqNtlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u3JSEqNtlg[/video]

check it out before they kill him


----------



## Nitegazer (May 14, 2010)

Some others to try:

Hard Rockin'
System of a Down
Be You're Own Pet
Staind

Hip-Hopish
Street Sweeper Social Club
Cut Chemist
Public Enemy (old skool)


----------



## JCmx7 (May 16, 2010)

Duran Duran.. particularly the song "Wild Boys" -- it's fun to sing obnoxiously to people whilst trippin balls. 
The Distillers, Be Your Own Pet, Vice Squad, Against Me, and Jefferson Airplane are some of my all time favorite bands. =]


----------



## Goodlovin (May 16, 2010)

Andy McKee is awesome! Have all his albums.


----------



## Goodlovin (May 16, 2010)

Currently listening to Phosphorescent.. definitely chill.


----------



## Schotzky (May 16, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> Downloading different types of music is very easy, a 5 year old can do it.
> 
> I download from Limewire, and have a collection of at least 30,000 songs on a server machine here at the house that I leave running 24/7 so that other people can download what they like...


yes closetgrowth i use more advance downloading programs called torrents 
hehe lol you should check them out theyre better than limewire, thats a thing of the past lol


----------



## Schotzky (May 16, 2010)

tymtpunk said:


> Well, if you are on a cannabis forum, I would recommend Tripping Daisy or The Polyphonic Spree. They are pretty much the same band, but the singer for TD died and the band continued under a new name.
> [youtube]_-JPNvS5yJA[/youtube]
> 
> Although more mellow, Andy McKee does some neat things with a guitar:
> [youtube]Ddn4MGaS3N4[/youtube]


damn i like tripping daisy, and then the polyphonic spree sounds like pinkfloyd hahah


----------



## smokinmayne (May 16, 2010)

just some bands and rappers who dont suck

steppenwolf
bob dylan
dj short
UGK
z-ro
lil keke
guns n roses
ac/dc
rage against the machine
neil young
jack johnson


----------



## sMoKeN BoMb (May 16, 2010)

*Rockish* 
pennywise 
bad religion 
rise against 
zero down 

*Rapish* 
AOTP 
hellrell 
alchemist
bone thugz


----------



## jumboSWISHER (May 16, 2010)

ever heard a Methods of Mayhem?
check it out if ya havent lol
pretty much just tommy lee n others rapping to sum hardcore rock!!! 

and Brotha lynch hung (mentioned u like tech n9ne, brotha lynch pretty much started tht style)
and andre nickatina =]
mac dre
x-raided


----------



## Schotzky (May 16, 2010)

i forgot to mention bone thugs


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;z63fnMzKTwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z63fnMzKTwo[/video]


----------



## akgrown (May 22, 2010)

I just discovered pandora radio and I like it so far. I put in Alice Cooper and it has given me a great mix so far.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2010)

akgrown said:


> I just discovered pandora radio and I like it so far. I put in Alice Cooper and it has given me a great mix so far.



*bookmarked to check out later*


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 23, 2010)

check out Jedi Mind Tricks, Army of Pharaohs, Reef the Lost Cause, MC Chris.


----------



## Schotzky (May 26, 2010)

ooo i just discovered albert king and chicago/delta/southern/early blues on pandora radio
its so hot where i live right now lol listen to blues and drink some brews, watch the traffic go by. rofl


----------



## thatguy830 (May 26, 2010)

kid cudi, N.E.R.D, jedi mind tricks is a good choice, old skool jay-z sum new skoool, also less than jake, streetlight manifesto, thats the type of music that chills me and also good smokin music


----------



## ohhenry (May 26, 2010)

I know this is a long list, but these are albums everyone should hear
the list is long;
but get these albums...
AZ- Do or Die
Big L- Lifestylez of tha Poor and Dangerous
Big Pun- Capital Punishment
Binary Star- Masters of the Universe
Black Moon- Enta da Stage
Brotha Lynch- Season of Da Siccness
Cam'ron - Purple Haze
Children of the Corn- Children of the Corn
Common- Resurrection
Cunninlynguist- Will Rap for Food
D.I.T.C.- D.I.T.C. Worldwide
De La Soul- Stakes is High
Del- Future Development
Eminem- Infinite
Ghost Face Killah- Fishscale
GZA- Liquid Swords
Hieroglyphics- Full Circle
Jay Z- Reasonable Doubt
Method Man- Tical
MF DOOM- MM.. Food// Madvillany
Mos Def- Black on Both Sides
Murs- Murs 3:16
Nas- Illmatic
Notorious B.I.G.- Ready to Die
O.C.- World.. Life
One Be Lo- S.O.N.O.G.R.A.M.
Outkast- Southernplayalistic /// ATLiens
People Under the Stairs-The Next Step
Raekwon- Only Built for Cuban Linx
Redman- Muddy Waters
Showbiz and A.G.- GoodFellas
Smiff-N-Wesson- Da Shinin
Snoop Dogg- Doggy Style
Typical Cats- Typical Cats
Warren G- Regulate...G Funk Era
2pac- All Eyez on Me

Listen to atleast one haha


----------



## ohhenry (May 26, 2010)

also if you like Del make sure you spec Hieroglyphics


----------



## Schotzky (May 28, 2010)

damn ohhenry thanks for the list thats what i wanted 
del is too sick hes probly my second favorite rapper


----------



## tomahawk2406 (May 29, 2010)

it may be rough on your ears at first but jesus lizard is one of the best, most underrated bands ever. try local h too, their first album ham fisted is amazing.


oh yeah one of duane dennisons side projects...... tomahawk, has mike patton from faith no more as lead singer. their first two albums are awsome and their third is indian music? lol i actually enjoy it though............


----------



## ohhenry (May 29, 2010)

Schotzky said:


> damn ohhenry thanks for the list thats what i wanted
> del is too sick hes probly my second favorite rapper


yeah f'sho Del is so sick. Lemme know if you find something you really like and i'll send you more shit


----------



## Schotzky (May 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG5La6k6eTI
yea dats my buddy del right there lol, is he part of hieroglyphics or somthin


----------



## anycoloryoulike (May 30, 2010)

smoke one  and enjoy some reggae

[video=youtube;7ivUam8F23Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ivUam8F23Q[/video]


this is good too!!!

some mescaline to little carlos!! 
[video=youtube;dLDalZ4-53g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLDalZ4-53g[/video]

peace


----------



## ohhenry (May 30, 2010)

Schotzky said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG5La6k6eTI
> yea dats my buddy del right there lol, is he part of hieroglyphics or somthin


Yeszir. It's like Del, A-plus, Pep-Love, Opio, Casual and.. i think that's all the MCs. The DJ is Domino he's sick too. Definitly pick up Full Circle and 3rd Eye Vision. Good ass albums.

If you ever heard Souls of Mischief (like 93-till-infinity), it's basically Del + Soul of Mischief + 2 more dope MCs


----------



## deej6000 (May 31, 2010)

try Karnivool - sound awake. its a rockin album. this band has shifted Tool to no. 2 spot in my opinion


----------

